# New to me Ariens 921017



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well last night I saw a post on CL for an Ariens 921017 Deluxe Platinum for $100 because it had a blown engine. Upon inspecting the unit at the sellers house it looked great cosmetic shape, however I noticed the oil was VERY low. I was hopeful that because nothing was leaking that the block wasn't cracked or broke as nothing was visually punctured. Here she is...









After getting it home I had an hour or so to take a look at it and pulled the gas tank and engine off to the tractor unit. 










The unit still had plenty of spark which was good, so I continued to take the block apart. Once open I could see the broken rod which is what I had suspected. Unfortunately there was also a puncture hole near the top of the block that was being blocked by the governor plate from the outside. I was hoping that the Briggs and Stratton would be salvageable via a rebuilt but I really wasn't counting on it. 

So I will be in search of something to repower the unit. It has all the bells, traction control, heated handle bars etc.. I'll see what I can find to replace the 11.5 horse power engine.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Unreal! Congrats on a great find!!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a link to where you can buy the exact engine. Says Kool Bore? No cast iron liner?

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...gNw&ei=JzDpVMfLK5GsyASx94GYBQ&ved=0CHYQpiswAQ


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was trying to lookup the cylinder assembly, I believe it's listed here: Illustrated Parts List

and is Part #794188 Probably not worth the $150 plus shipping though.


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

there was another thread where someone wasn't all that impressed with their LCT 414..ya never know


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Depending on how bad the hole is you could try welding, JB Weld or aluminum brazing rods. Some people have had success with those 3 techniques. Just keep an eye on the oil and you should be fine. Worst case is you are only out the cost of a rod if it doesn't hold up.

Of course, that depends on the condition of the internals of the engine.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Depending on how bad the hole is you could try welding, JB Weld or aluminum brazing rods. Some people have had success with those 3 techniques. Just keep an eye on the oil and you should be fine. Worst case is you are only out the cost of a rod if it doesn't hold up.
> 
> Of course, that depends on the condition of the internals of the engine.


I was thinking the same. But I guess we will all wait for the pics of the internal carnage. 

Good score, even if you have to re-power.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Harbor Freight 420 cc with battery electric start would be a beast on that machine. Put in a battery and you can run your lights and hand warmers.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

buddman said:


> there was another thread where someone wasn't all that impressed with their LCT 414..ya never know


In what way not impressed? I have two of them. Though still in the honeymoon stage of our relationship, I'm VERY impressed with them.

BTW, I saw that machine on our local Craigslist. If I was inclined to fix, that would've been mine. Great score.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

GustoGuy said:


> Here is a link to where you can buy the exact engine. Says Kool Bore? No cast iron liner?
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...gNw&ei=JzDpVMfLK5GsyASx94GYBQ&ved=0CHYQpiswAQ


The engine referred to here is 11.50 ft lbs of torque which is equal to somewhere around 9 HP, not 11.50 HP.
I'm assuming this deluxe 24 original engine is a B&S 249 or 250 cc which is the 11.50 ft lb torque engine (approx 9 HP). I have one in my deluxe 27 which looks to be around the same model year as this one, 2010?

$100 + $300 for an engine is pretty good. That's about a $900 machine new.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

So upon further investigation the crankshaft is still in great condition, so is the piston. I believe all I need is the crank assembly and the rod. I believe I can get both for around $200 shipped. 

This may be the route I choose. $300 for a like new machine isn't too bad.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

But I thought there's a hole in the crankcase?

If so, what caused that and are you sure it wouldn't happen again?

If it were me I'd likely just shop for one of these LCT StormForce 414's and have a top shelf machine for about 1/2 the price of new or less.


----------



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

i basically have the same machine. i paid almost $1100.00 in 2009. the link that gustoguy posted in #3 is a great price for the 1150 series engine. i've seen that engine for double that price. except for a slight popping from the exhaust, it's a great machine. 
$100.00 for the machine plus $300.00 for a new engine plus maybe some new belts and other incidentals, and you have a great new machine for about $450.00-$500.00.
plus, make sure you keep the usable parts off the engine for spares.
great deal. i'm loving this deal.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. The hole was in the block assembly. The reason was for sure low oil, I don't want to say bone dry but it was that close. 

I understand buying a new engine would be easier but I enjoy a challenge.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I like a challenge as much as the next guy (very mechanically inclined), but for the cost differential of a new motor with a warranty versus $200 worth of parts into a compromised engine, my choice would be different than yours.

Have you considered the possibility (probability?) of excessive wear on the crank bearings, mains, wrist pins, etc?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

PixMan said:


> But I thought there's a hole in the crankcase?
> 
> If so, what caused that and are you sure it wouldn't happen again?
> 
> If it were me I'd likely just shop for one of these LCT StormForce 414's and have a top shelf machine for about 1/2 the price of new or less.


That engine isn't cheap.. $4/500 from what I see on the web. Rebuilding the B&S for a couple hundred isn't bad. Plus like you said, you'll enjoy doing it!


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

PixMan said:


> I like a challenge as much as the next guy (very mechanically inclined), but for the cost differential of a new motor with a warranty versus $200 worth of parts into a compromised engine, my choice would be different than yours.
> 
> Have you considered the possibility (probability?) of excessive wear on the crank bearings, mains, wrist pins, etc?


I may still resell this next fall so I'm not terribly worried about a warranty. I tend to like the vintage blowers, but I'll see how this performs when running.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Loco-diablo said:


> That engine isn't cheap.. $4/500 from what I see on the web. Rebuilding the B&S for a couple hundred isn't bad. Plus like you said, you'll enjoy doing it!


I agree. I am not 100% sure which way I'm going to go yet as I don't really have a rush.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

LOL...put one of _those_ motors on it and I guarantee you wouldn't sell it anytime soon!


----------

